# For Those Who Like Some Wood



## Gizmo (11/4/16)

For those hard wood lovers.. @Rob Fisher.

These look awesome http://www.premiumecigarette.com/wud-skins/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

Gizmo said:


> For those hard wood lovers.. @Rob Fisher.
> 
> These look awesome http://www.premiumecigarette.com/wud-skins/



I must say I am a little tempted... but I am not a fan of stick on's at all and I'm sure it will look pretty kak in no time at all... but that being said I do go to this site rather often and hover over the Snow Wolf Mini Skins.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/4/16)

Im going to order one for L1 to give it a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

Gizmo said:


> Im going to order one for L1 to give it a shot



Sweet! Look forward to seeing it in real life!


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/16)

@Rob Fisher you have to at least try it on one of your Snow Wolf minis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (11/4/16)

@Rob Fisher This is an American site if you want to get cheap shipping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher you have to at least try it on one of your Snow Wolf minis



Snow I just don't think it improves the look of the Snow Wolf... you can clearly see it's not finished off perfectly... I know if I got one I would have to rip it off within 5 minutes and then spend an age getting glue off my Wolfie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow I just don't think it improves the look of the Snow Wolf... you can clearly see it's not finished off perfectly... I know if I got one I would have to rip it off within 5 minutes and then spend an age getting glue off my Wolfie.


Aaah yeah then it's definitely not worth it. The wolf is a beautiful as is. I hope they release the big brother v2 soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (11/4/16)

No way I'm getting one, I just stuffed up putting a glass screen protector on my iPhone (properly skew) just imagine what my SWM would look like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> No way I'm getting one, I just stuffed up putting a glass screen protector on my iPhone (properly skew) just imagine what my SWM would look like



Bwahahahaha! I'm so with you @Genosmate!


----------

